# Young Man



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2017)

Natural light. Newspaper reflector. XT2, XF 50-140mm f2.8. Custom Acros.


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 26, 2017)

If I hadn't seen your name, I'd have thought another popular photographer of young men on this forum had taken this portrait.

Brilliant, JC. Truly.

Nominated for October POTM.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> If I hadn't seen your name, I'd have thought another popular photographer of young men on this forum had taken this portrait.
> 
> Brilliant, JC. Truly.
> 
> Nominated for October POTM.


Thanks bud. He was a blessing actually. I have been physically challenged lately and went for a walk on the golf course with my camera. I had no business going for a walk. I fell down and was having a hard time getting up. This young man came over and helped me up, got me back to the fence. I'm fine, just ventured out too soon. Picked up some newspaper off the ground to use as a reflector, worked pretty good. I wasn't out taking portraits. Lol


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice picture!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> Nice picture!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thanks david


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2017)

Top notch!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Top notch!


Thanks my Canadian brother!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 26, 2017)

@jcdeboever this is just excellent, one of your best yet!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @jcdeboever this is just excellent, one of your best yet!


Thanks my southern brother from another mother!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 26, 2017)

Excellent shot: it could be in a magazine.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2017)

Fred von den Berg said:


> Excellent shot: it could be in a magazine.


Thanks Fred.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 26, 2017)

It all came together. Nicely done. Gotta love that 50-140.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> It all came together. Nicely done. Gotta love that 50-140.


Thanks. I do like the lens. His friend held the newspaper. They thought I was a little strange but I explained it and they understood .


----------



## Derrel (Oct 26, 2017)

Good pic, JC!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 26, 2017)

Really great stuff!  This was with the 50-140?  Wowza.  Nice bokeh for a lens at it's minimum zoom.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Good pic, JC!



Thanks Derrel



SquarePeg said:


> Really great stuff!  This was with the 50-140?  Wowza.  Nice bokeh for a lens at it's minimum zoom.



Thanks. Yes, this lens just works. The bokeh is pretty special with this glass. I like the line draw just as much. It separates the subject differently than all my other Fujifilm glass. I noticed this in the sample pics on the X photographers website, hence the reason I had to buy it. It's kind of become my favorite lens. I like using the TC 1.4 on it as well. The weight is the only drawback but it's not that bad. When subject is back lit, expect gorgeous bokeh, especially when you AE-L it and use the pop up flash for fill, it goes all oil painty for you.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 27, 2017)

Channeling your inner @DanOstergren ??


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Channeling your inner @DanOstergren ??


Probably, I do look up to him. He is a fine artist and not a bad choice to aspire to.
He is the quintessential, it's not the gear but the photographer.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 27, 2017)

Great shot JC!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks bud


----------



## fmw (Oct 27, 2017)

Great shot, JC.  I can't help but wonder how much time he spends dealing with his hair.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2017)

fmw said:


> Great shot, JC.  I can't help but wonder how much time he spends dealing with his hair.


I know, right. Thanks.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice shot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shot.


Thanks Logan


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 27, 2017)

This is a "très naturel" pose and for me absolutely the best male portrait I've seen on this forum, since I joined in 2015


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> This is a "très naturel" pose and for me absolutely the best male portrait I've seen on this forum, since I joined in 2015



Wow! What a compliment. Thank you. Almost SOOC jpeg, had to heal some acne.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> This is a "très naturel" pose and for me absolutely the best male portrait I've seen on this forum, since I joined in 2015



What camera is that in your signature? Do you shoot with it?


----------



## CherylL (Oct 27, 2017)

Wow!  Double like.  Fortunate to have your chance meeting.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 27, 2017)

CherylL said:


> Wow!  Double like.  Fortunate to have your chance meeting.


Thanks. I guess it was meant to be. He wants me to take more. I sent him the image.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 27, 2017)

Very nice. Has a natural aspect to it, it feels both posed and spontaneous. Feels very personal.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 28, 2017)

Beautiful shot. No notes from me, keep up the great work.


----------



## rosh4u (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice B&W picture


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 28, 2017)

rexbobcat said:


> Very nice. Has a natural aspect to it, it feels both posed and spontaneous. Feels very personal.



Thanks 



DanOstergren said:


> Beautiful shot. No notes from me, keep up the great work.



Thanks Dan. 



rosh4u said:


> Nice B&W picture



Thanks


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 28, 2017)

Way to be resourceful!

The image speaks for itself.

Well done, thank you for sharing!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 28, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Way to be resourceful!
> 
> The image speaks for itself.
> 
> Well done, thank you for sharing!


Thanks. It was luck. I was cleaning up along my fence line prior to walk. I live on a golf course so stuff gets caught up on it. Just stuffed it in my coat pocket. Later in walk, tripped over a sprinkler head hole and tumbled down. The two young golfers came over to see if I was ok. I was kind of laying there laughing at myself really. I saved the camera from the fall which was pretty smooth on my part but may have made that fall look worse. Nice young men, I was surprised they came over to help. I was out trying to get a few color shots. Snapped a couple of the one kid and they drove me back home. I was done at that point.


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 29, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > This is a "très naturel" pose and for me absolutely the best male portrait I've seen on this forum, since I joined in 2015
> ...



It's an *Agfa Click ІІ*, made my first snapshots with this plastic camera when I was about 9 years old.
I still remember I was fascinated by the yellow filter that could create these beautiful clouds on your photos. 
Still have such a camera (the original camera has broken after a few years) but I've never taken any photos with it, maybe it could be fun just to try that once!
In 1967/68, so half-a-century ago, I seriously started with an Asahi Pentax S1a slr-camera, own b&w darkroom etc.

Gerard


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 29, 2017)

Great shot, well deserved of the nomination too!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 29, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> Great shot, well deserved of the nomination too!


Thanks


----------

